# Do you run a DTG business without an online store? Was it worth it?



## MVP J (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi All,

I was wondering if any of you run a DTG business without an on-line store? For those who fit this category, was your investment in a DTG printer worth it in your opinion? I did see a previous thread with people describing their business and what kind of printer they have etc. but I'm looking for some more detailed feedback on if your business (DTG portion) is doing well without an on-line store. Any feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: About Your Business*

We do not have an online store and I am glad we bought our machine. We actually just opened a shop in Feb. and am glad we did. Nobody knew about us in the basement.
Just go out and try to get some customers beore buying it and that will help. Show them samples of what they look like, a lot of people like the no feel on the light garments over the screen printing.

If you need anythig else let me know


----------



## MVP J (Aug 29, 2007)

Looks like most people here have an online store based on only 1 response. Wow.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm slowly building an online store. We have a retail gift shop, so we push it as one of the things we can personalize. I also do personalized shirts at events. The addition to the product line was well worth it, but the lack of foot traffic in our door means we're probably going to move as well as push to online sales. It's a small town here, there's at least 70 miles before another actual town, and as my blog is aptly named, 120 miles from a walmart. You can see photos of our production area and our retail shop in my photo galleries.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I actually started out with an online store, using transfers. I was not happy with the quality of the transfers so after a year I invested in my machine, once I had built a decent customer base to make sure it was a good investment and I could support the machine. Once I got my dtg however I found so many different doors open for me, and now the majority of my work I print is from local business doing contract printing for small to medium size runs. I did not even intend to get into the contract printing side, and was looking at only printing for my websites when I purchased. Man was I wrong to not look that direction to begin with. There is much more contract print work, then retail internet sales right now. I still do alot of orders from my site but much more from local business that has heard of my being able to provide this service. It is amazing how fast word spreads and sends work your way when you are putting out a quality product. So I definately think you dont really need a online store to make it work, but it does help when the local work is slow, although that is not really that often. Hope this helps


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

We have never had an online store. We do alot for local businesses and mostly local schools. 

Marilyn


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

We do both. Selling funny t-shirts was our original online business, but then we created our business
out of necessity because we couldn't find any reliable direct-to-garment printers. Quality was inconsistent, and a lot of these garage-based companies just couldn't get it done.

By the time we realized it was a pain in the butt, we were too committed to the online business to give it up, so we purchased a printer (t-jet) and worked closely with their engineers to essentially "master" the machine. While we still have issues from time to time, we have become quite proficient and actually fulfill for a bunch of other online sites.

Bottom line, for online tshirt business, you need to do dtg printing because you cannot possibly maintain an inventory of every permutation of shirt. But you really need to reach an economical threshold (break even) before you should invest in a printer. 

The best advice, find someone to do your fulfillment and shipping until you have enough orders to justify a purchase of a digital printing machine...then do it yourself.


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't have an online store. But, like most of the other posts, I had an established customer base before purchasing my DTG. This was just another service I could offer to my customers. Word spread quickly and I now own 2. 

Suzette70


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

we've had our brother for over a year now, and just got the online store up and running 2 weeks ago. Im very happy with our brick and mortar location!! We keep the brother quite busy without online orders.

So lets hope with the online store we will be able to afford the new brother!!


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

we find though the world can be your customer online it still is really competitive


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Robin said:


> So lets hope with the online store we will be able to afford the new brother!!


I'm with you Robin, I want one really bad
I am hoping to have my store up and running in the next week or two.

We do have a storefront and I am sure I would do much better if I could be there everyday but have had quite a few customers because of it.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

Would like to rehash this.. now years later, with lot's of technology improvements.
How are things now with storefront operators ?

1- Going strong ?

2- Still feel the NEED or Not for on line sales, exposure?

3- % of sales in store vs online ?


----------



## janem (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

I don't have an online shop at the moment . But i do have 2 bricks and mortar stores. This keeps my kiosk 3 busy. As we have our own clothing line. And am so happy i bought ours.


----------

